# pink milk



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

my goat's milk is pink. :kidred: do you think she ate something bad. i don't think its mastitus , i milk her 2 times a day and she has kids.does she need medicine?should i seperate the kids from her? :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She may have broken capillaries within the udder....are you seeing tiny blood clots in the filter when you filter it? After leaving the milk settle in the fridge, is there a rusty colored residue in the bottom of the jar?


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

i don't see any blood cots. when i found out that the milk was pink, i didn't put it in the fridge i threw it away.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You should strain it...even if you won't use it, this way you will be able to tell if there are small clots or strings. And, if there is sediment in the bottom of the jar, you'll be able to tell if it's just blood or infection. I have had 2 does give pink milk...one was a FF with an extremely tight udder and the other got rammed by another goat. Botrh cleared up with multiple milkings to keep the udder empty to avoid putting pressure on the weakened capillaries.


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Feed her vitamin c tablets, any generic brand will do. That should clear it up.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a nubian who has capillaries that leak once in awhile and there is blood in the milk. It is usually not so much the milk looks pink, although it looks a little pinker than the milk from the other goats, but as it sits it settles in the bottom of the jar. It is very disconcerting. It stops after a little while. It seems to happen once during each lactation cycle. This is the doe I can't seem to get bred, so I don't know if I will be able to see if it happens again.

Jan


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

i put the milk in the fridge. some rusty colored liquid was at the bottom of the jar. after a few days her milk turned white again! even though her milk is good again, does anyone know why her milk was pink?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that she's back to normal...the pink color with the rusty sediment is because of broken capillaries in the udder...anything could have cause it..most often it's because of a hit from kids or even her being full and laying on her udder, putting enough pressure against it to cause the bleeding.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for telling me. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's when "pink" milk is also coming along with thick clotted milk that you really need to be concerned about mastitis ...if you ever have a doe that has a hot hard udder that milks blood with clumps, get a vet out ASAP


----------

